# Looking for a reputable breeder of toy poodles



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Los Gatoan said:


> We are in Northern California and have been looking for a puppy for quite a while. Does anyone have a good recommendation for a reputable breeder? It would be great to find a breeder within a few hundred miles driving distance. (But if we need to fly to pick up a puppy, we will do it!) All information is sincerely appreciated. Thank you





Los Gatoan said:


> We are in Northern California and have been looking for a puppy for quite a while. Does anyone have a good recommendation for a reputable breeder? It would be great to find a breeder within a few hundred miles driving distance. (But if we need to fly to pick up a puppy, we will do it!) All information is sincerely appreciated. Thank you



have you checked gail zamora? she is a larger scare breeder, which some don't like, but she produces some lovely toys.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

I have heard good things about Gail Zamora, and I have written her a long letter of interest describing our family. I haven't heard back (probably due to the holiday weekend.) Thank you so much for the recommendation.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

I got my toy from Gail in March. I would say call her on the phone. She gets a lot of emails and so yours might get pushed down as more come in. She is really knowledgeable and cares greatly for her pups.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There's a list you might check out here. It's compiled from recommendations by PF members and, to be added, at least some health testing was verified on every one.

Review the Multi-Listings too as all of those also have some sort of health testing stipulations, and always consider contacting your local, regional or the national Poodle Clubs for their breeder referrals.

If the borders start opening, check the BC listings in the Canadian section, too.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

babyscout said:


> I got my toy from Gail in March. I would say call her on the phone. She gets a lot of emails and so yours might get pushed down as more come in. She is really knowledgeable and cares greatly for her pups.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Gail is on my list to call at 9am. I am so grateful to know that there is a reputable, trustworthy breeder.

We have been through the wringer with rescues and breeders--so emotionally draining. There is one so-called 'breeder' in our very town who advertises on the AKC marketplace. We looked at puppies, gave her a deposit for a dog priced at $5800. Later, we looked up information about what she told us abt. the puppy. Turns out she lied and is probably a fraud--and I found out she has a horrible reputation for selling dogs that are not purebred and falsifying AKC papers. I'm sure we'll have to take legal action to get our deposit back. Thank you again.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

babyscout said:


> I got my toy from Gail in March. I would say call her on the phone. She gets a lot of emails and so yours might get pushed down as more come in. She is really knowledgeable and cares greatly for her pups.


I called Gail as you suggested and we got our new baby this past Sunday. She is adorable and seems to be very well bred. We are at the training stage--and I think we will be training for a while....

But THANK YOU! Gail was great! She did say that things were insane during the pandemic, but it has slowed down now.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> I called Gail as you suggested and we got our new baby this past Sunday. She is adorable and seems to be very well bred. We are at the training stage--and I think we will be training for a while....
> 
> But THANK YOU! Gail was great! She did say that things were insane during the pandemic, but it has slowed down now.


Yayyy!! Congrats!!! Pictures!!!?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> I called Gail as you suggested and we got our new baby this past Sunday. She is adorable and seems to be very well bred. We are at the training stage--and I think we will be training for a while....
> 
> But THANK YOU! Gail was great! She did say that things were insane during the pandemic, but it has slowed down now.


Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

babyscout said:


> Yayyy!! Congrats!!! Pictures!!!?


She is the cutest thing and has a very loving temperament. We just love her! Isn't she cute? I'm searching the bay area for a mobile groomer with some time to clip her. She desperately needs a haircut.

While I believe Gail breeds very well, she does no training and no socializing with her puppies. She told us that her dogs have never even been outside! Here's an example of what happened: Gail turned on the floor fan in the little cottage b/c she felt warm and this 5lb., 4-month-old puppy was afraid-- almost terrified of the blowing air. And now, even at our house, she doesn't like to go outside, so we are sending short amounts several times a day just sitting outside on the grass. Given this fear of the outside, I can imagine that we will be housebreaking for quite a while. However, I am already working with a homeopathic vet who has been masterful treating strange behaviors and health problems in other dogs I have had. I'm confident he'll be able to help us wit this little girl. 

We have had some heartbreaking experiences looking for a toy poodle, and considering everything I have seen and all my research, I would highly recommend Gail Zamora's dogs. Gail really knows what she is doing, and she has bred some beautiful dogs. Her dogs are not raised in the house like some of the smaller breeders, but I do trust her knowledge and her extensive experience in breeding.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

patk said:


> have you checked gail zamora? she is a larger scare breeder, which some don't like, but she produces some lovely toys.


You were right! THANK YOU!! We went to see Gail and brought our little girl home on Sunday! (She's a 5lb., 4 month-old red toy) We absolutely love her!!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> She is the cutest thing and has a very loving temperament. We just love her! Isn't she cute? I'm searching the bay area for a mobile groomer with some time to clip her. She desperately needs a haircut.
> 
> While I believe Gail breeds very well, she does no training and no socializing with her puppies. She told us that her dogs have never even been outside! Here's an example of what happened: Gail turned on the floor fan in the little cottage b/c she felt warm and this 5lb., 4-month-old puppy was afraid-- almost terrified of the blowing air. And now, even at our house, she doesn't like to go outside, so we are sending short amounts several times a day just sitting outside on the grass. Given this fear of the outside, I can imagine that we will be housebreaking for quite a while. However, I am already working with a homeopathic vet who has been masterful treating strange behaviors and health problems in other dogs I have had. I'm confident he'll be able to help us wit this little girl.
> 
> We have had some heartbreaking experiences looking for a toy poodle, and considering everything I have seen and all my research, I would highly recommend Gail Zamora's dogs. Gail really knows what she is doing, and she has bred some beautiful dogs. Her dogs are not raised in the house like some of the smaller breeders, but I do trust her knowledge and her extensive experience in breeding.


Omg shes sooooo cute!!!!

I'm sorry shes scared about being outside! I didn't have that experience with my little one... Though I picked her up when it was still cooler and Gail had turned on the heater and little Scout was cold and seemed to like the warm air....

I know the puppies stay in her bedroom with the moms, but she doesn't let them on the dog runs outside with the others running free (probably for safety?). Have you tried pee pads? Mine already was using pee pads and was pretty good with using them.... And I inched them closer and closer to the door.

Your little baby is so adorable though!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your new little girl! Serendipity for sure .


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Congratulations on your new little girl! Serendipity for sure .


Thank you! We absolutely love her!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My puppy Ritter was shockingly skittish when I first brought him home. He was scared to walk on most surfaces, scared of my other dog, scared to go through the door of his crate, etc. I'd never seen such a naive puppy. He took about a week to settle in. Now he's a fine adventurous boy.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you, I appreciate the encouragement! This will definitely take time--and it's the type of learning that we can't rush through. Luckily, my husband and I both planned our schedules so we can be home with the puppy to work on training and socialization to the normal environment.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> She is the cutest thing and has a very loving temperament. We just love her! Isn't she cute? I'm searching the bay area for a mobile groomer with some time to clip her. She desperately needs a haircut.
> 
> While I believe Gail breeds very well, she does no training and no socializing with her puppies. She told us that her dogs have never even been outside! Here's an example of what happened: Gail turned on the floor fan in the little cottage b/c she felt warm and this 5lb., 4-month-old puppy was afraid-- almost terrified of the blowing air. And now, even at our house, she doesn't like to go outside, so we are sending short amounts several times a day just sitting outside on the grass. Given this fear of the outside, I can imagine that we will be housebreaking for quite a while. However, I am already working with a homeopathic vet who has been masterful treating strange behaviors and health problems in other dogs I have had. I'm confident he'll be able to help us wit this little girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Hi! I’m new here and I just ran across this post. I’ve been looking for a toy poodle for a while and actually ran into a couple in Bakersfield ca where I live that had the most adorable red toy poodle! I was told they got here from Gail Zamora In grass valley and so i called Gail and she was very nice an has a lot of knowledge about toy poodles. She actually told me about the little red girl you just got! she is beautiful by the way!! I just spoke with Gail again yesterday and she has a little cream female. grass valley is 6 hours from me but now seeing your perfect sweet baby I have decided to make the drive to see her.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

TSoto said:


> Hi! I’m new here and I just ran across this post. I’ve been looking for a toy poodle for a while and actually ran into a couple in Bakersfield ca where I live that had the most adorable red toy poodle! I was told they got here from Gail Zamora In grass valley and so i called Gail and she was very nice an has a lot of knowledge about toy poodles. She actually told me about the little red girl you just got! she is beautiful by the way!! I just spoke with Gail again yesterday and she has a little cream female. grass valley is 6 hours from me but now seeing your perfect sweet baby I have decided to make the drive to see her.


This is a dog you will have for 12-15 years. You will not regret a 6 hour drive. I would drive twice that for one of her dogs.

We were put through the wringer before we met Gail. We abused and extorted by one rescue in Montclair, CA (6 hours from us). We had a second heartbreaking experience with a so-called breeder in our home town of Los Gatos who lied to about the parentage of a dog that would have grown much bigger than we wanted. I found out she is disreputable and has swindled many other people. [NOTE: Just b/c someone advertises on the AKC website does not make that person a qualified breeder or an ethical person. Bottom line- The AKC is run by the 'honor system,' (yep, like the Girl Scouts) so a breeder can sell you a mixed breed, tell you it's a pedigree and lie about the sire and dam on the AKC papers.]

After the second time we became emotionally attached to a pup and experienced heartbreaking devastation at the hands of an unscrupulous person, my husband and I did days of research. We talked to several breeders across the country, but then we found Gail Zamora b/c of a recommendation on this forum. EVERYTHING I read about Gail was positive. We drove up to Grass Valley (about 3 hours) and Gail spent 4 hours with us. We looked at 2 females and 4 males. We picked our little girl because she was less dominant than the other female. She is more laid back. (That other female was so damn smart that I could just imagine her trying to turn on the TV by the second day in our house.) I have had dogs that are smarter than I am in the past, and this time I wanted a dog that might be a bit easier to train. Good luck. You will not regret the time or the drive. Your pup will be worth it. 

One idea: You might drive up the day before your appt. and stay in Auburn or Grass Valley. Get to Gail's early b/c it gets super hot. Then get your dog and drive straight back home. Gail will tell you not to stop, which surprised me, but as usual, she was right.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> This is a dog you will have for 12-15 years. You will not regret a 6 hour drive. I would drive twice that for one of her dogs.
> 
> We were put through the wringer before we met Gail. We abused and extorted by one rescue in Montclair, CA (6 hours from us). We had a second heartbreaking experience with a so-called breeder in our home town of Los Gatos who lied to about the parentage of a dog that would have grown much bigger than we wanted. I found out she is disreputable and has swindled many other people. [NOTE: Just b/c someone advertises on the AKC website does not make that person a qualified breeder or an ethical person. Bottom line- The AKC is run by the 'honor system,' (yep, like the Girl Scouts) so a breeder can sell you a mixed breed, tell you it's a pedigree and lie about the sire and dam on the AKC papers.]
> 
> ...


I went the day before and spent the night in Sacramento (but I'm a crazy person who gets up 5 am at the latest every day without change) so wasn't so worried about making it in a day. We drove to Gail's in the morning- killed some time getting snacks and stuff so I wouldn't get to her place before 8am . I am further away (Orange County), but it was worth it to me to go with an honorable person who loves their dogs.








She was worth it!!!! Los Gatoan is right, it's a lifelong commitment.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

babyscout said:


> I went the day before and spent the night in Sacramento (but I'm a crazy person who gets up 5 am at the latest every day without change) so wasn't so worried about making it in a day. We drove to Gail's in the morning- killed some time getting snacks and stuff so I wouldn't get to her place before 8am . I am further away (Orange County), but it was worth it to me to go with an honorable person who loves their dogs.
> View attachment 477663
> 
> She was worth it!!!! Los Gatoan is right, it's a lifelong commitment.


what a sweetie!💕


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

babyscout said:


> I went the day before and spent the night in Sacramento (but I'm a crazy person who gets up 5 am at the latest every day without change) so wasn't so worried about making it in a day. We drove to Gail's in the morning- killed some time getting snacks and stuff so I wouldn't get to her place before 8am . I am further away (Orange County), but it was worth it to me to go with an honorable person who loves their dogs.
> View attachment 477663
> 
> She was worth it!!!! Los Gatoan is right, it's a lifelong commitment.


OMG!! Scout is so adorable!!! Look at that precious face! (Zoe may look very similar if I can ever find a mobile groomer with an opening!!) 

I think toy poodles are happier in pairs. Once we get Zoe settled and trained, we'd like to go back to Gail's to get a little boy that is not too dominant.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Congratulations on your new baby! and Thank you for this valuable information! I know exactly the smart little girl you mentioned! when I was on the phone with Gail she was telling me about her and that she talked back and I could hear her being sassy Lol. There aren’t many photos out there of Gail’s puppys aside from her beautiful show dogs but scout and Zoe are sooo adorable Just like the one I saw here in Bakersfield. This is a serious task for us and having people who have been on this journey before giving such good reviews about a breeder 
is so helpful. Thank you for sharing I’m so happy I found this forum.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> OMG!! Scout is so adorable!!! Look at that precious face! (Zoe may look very similar if I can ever find a mobile groomer with an opening!!)
> 
> I think toy poodles are happier in pairs. Once we get Zoe settled and trained, we'd like to go back to Gail's to get a little boy that is not too dominant.


Yessss! I think Zoe's face looks very similar to Scout's before she got groomed. I do agree, I think that they are happier with a partner in crime! Haha have you talked to Gail already about wanting another?


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

TSoto said:


> Congratulations on your new baby! and Thank you for this valuable information! I know exactly the smart little girl you mentioned! when I was on the phone with Gail she was telling me about her and that she talked back and I could hear her being sassy Lol. There aren’t many photos out there of Gail’s puppys aside from her beautiful show dogs but scout and Zoe are sooo adorable Just like the one I saw here in Bakersfield. This is a serious task for us and having people who have been on this journey before giving such good reviews about a breeder
> is so helpful. Thank you for sharing I’m so happy I found this forum.


Gail's dogs are beautiful and they have the best temperaments. Gail really knows what she is doing in terms of breeding--and she is brutally honest. She will discuss the predispositions of the breed, and she will also tell you every bad thing that can happen. All the other breeders I talked to only told the positive aspects of their dogs. I could not muster any sense of trust in these people. 

I think 10 years ago, I would have picked that smart little apricot puppy--and we almost did pick her. But the more we watched her, and saw how dominant she was, I remembered the YEARS of training I did with my Husky and the full-time dog sitter I had to hire for my German Shepherd b/c they were both so high functioning. I did not want a pint-sized Mensa member....so we picked Zoe. And she is the sweetest little thing. She is a joy and we just love her. She is lying on the couch next to me right now. 

(PS. Gail has the most incredible little red male. He has a spectacular dark auburn coat, the most beautiful face and a loving personality....Don't miss seeing him.)


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

TSoto said:


> Hi! I’m new here and I just ran across this post. I’ve been looking for a toy poodle for a while and actually ran into a couple in Bakersfield ca where I live that had the most adorable red toy poodle! I was told they got here from Gail Zamora In grass valley and so i called Gail and she was very nice an has a lot of knowledge about toy poodles. She actually told me about the little red girl you just got! she is beautiful by the way!! I just spoke with Gail again yesterday and she has a little cream female. grass valley is 6 hours from me but now seeing your perfect sweet baby I have decided to make the drive to see her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Los Gatoan said:


> I think 10 years ago, I would have picked that smart little apricot puppy--and we almost did pick her. But the more we watched her, and saw how dominant she was, I remembered the YEARS of training I did with my Husky and the full-time dog sitter I had to hire for my German Shepherd b/c they were both so high functioning. I did not want a pint-sized Mensa member....


LOL! Where were you when we picked Peggy??? I always thought the smarter the better. Be careful what you wish for, right?


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

babyscout said:


> Yessss! I think Zoe's face looks very similar to Scout's before she got groomed. I do agree, I think that they are happier with a partner in crime! Haha have you talked to Gail already about wanting another?


We are looking for a mobile groomer b/c I don't want to expose her to a lot of other dogs just yet. Most of the mobile groomers in our area have 'full schedules.' But she does have an appt with one on JULY 23!! (Her hair will be longer than mine by then


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> LOL! Where were you when we picked Peggy??? I always thought the smarter the better. Be careful what you wish for, right?


I chose the Einstein of the litter with our last dog--a black shepherd that was bred from two parents who were schutzhund trained. OMG! A wonderful dog, but so dominant. She thought the house was hers, and she'd let us live there-- IF we followed her rules.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

After a lot research and your guys great reviews I called Gail and visited her today. And brought home my new baby! The smart sassy cream/white little girl! she is beyond adorable and Gail was amazing she took 2 hours talkping with us and we saw a few beautiful pupppies but she talked to me! I’m sooo in love with this amazing little girl. The 6 hour drive was so worth it!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

TSoto said:


> After a lot research and your guys great reviews I called Gail and visited her today. And brought home my new baby! The smart sassy cream/white little girl! she is beyond adorable and Gail was amazing she took 2 hours talkping with us and we saw a few beautiful pupppies but she talked to me! I’m sooo in love with this amazing little girl. The 6 hour drive was so worth it!


Congrats on your new baby!!!! Can’t wait to see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Los Gatoan said:


> We are looking for a mobile groomer b/c I don't want to expose her to a lot of other dogs just yet. Most of the mobile groomers in our area have 'full schedules.' But she does have an appt with one on JULY 23!! (Her hair will be longer than mine by then


I lurk on a professional groomer forum populated by extremely up to date and knowledgeable professional mobile and shop groomers. It is entirely true the best groomers book out in advance.

From my reading, it is the norm for mobile groomers to set their calendars out for an entire year in advance. That is not to say they never have appointment changes or their client dogs don't pass on or clients don't move, but it's entirely legit that they plan a year in advance. Also, to save time and money, many organize stops in a logical geographic area on a day to day basis.

I'd have no concern about trying to fit into an established groomer's schedule 🙂. Those are likely just the groomers one wants 🥰.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

TSoto said:


> I called Gail and visited her today. And brought home my new baby! The smart sassy cream/white little girl! she is beyond adorable and Gail was amazing


Congratulations to you and your new baby puppy girl!


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

TSoto said:


> After a lot research and your guys great reviews I called Gail and visited her today. And brought home my new baby! The smart sassy cream/white little girl! she is beyond adorable and Gail was amazing she took 2 hours talkping with us and we saw a few beautiful pupppies but she talked to me! I’m sooo in love with this amazing little girl. The 6 hour drive was so worth it!


Yah for you--and your new little girl!!! I feel so fortunate every day to have found this forum b/c that's where we found Gail. 

FYI-The first week has been tiring, but that is to be expected when you have a new baby. (But if she wasn't so cute, it would be downright hard.) They are sooo worth it!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> Yah for you--and your new little girl!!! I feel so fortunate every day to have found this forum b/c that's where we found Gail.
> 
> FYI-The first week has been tiring, but that is to be expected when you have a new baby. (But if she wasn't so cute, it would be downright hard.) They are sooo worth it!


I heard there is another on the horizon? Pics? 🙂


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes! Yes! Yes! We are going on Friday 7/16 to pick up a little red male. We saw him at the end of the visit, after we had chosen Zoe, but Jacob and I both fell in love with him. Now that we have "the Zoe schedule" figured out, we believe she would really be happier with another dog. (My husband, Jacob, was a little slow about taking advice on 'thinking for the puppy." He has never raised a puppy before, so I brought home a written schedule that we fill out each day, and it helped immensely. Clearly, WE had 'accidents'--it was not Zoe.) 

Back to second puppy - We always knew we'd want a second one, and I told Gail that when we met her. So when things settled down with Zoe, Jacob and I talked about it and thought this was the best time. I wrote to Gail inquiring about the "dark red boy with the furry face." Gail still has him and said he has a great personality. We are so lucky! We'll take Zoe with us, and if the two of them get along with each other, he will come home with us. I am so, so excited! I will definitely send pictures.

And on another topic - Here's another one of Gail's miracles! We have had such a difficult time finding a high quality groomer for Zoe. (She still has not been groomed, and looks like a floofie rag-a-muffin.) Jacob remembered Gail saying that she has clients who are groomers in the San Jose area. I wrote to Gail and she put me in touch with Amanda at _We Love Dogs Mobile Grooming_. (OMG! This groomer has been my #1 choice and I have been on their waiting list since the day we got Zoe. In fact, I call their number weekly and leave pathetic, groveling messages--but no response.) Long story short, I mentioned Gail and that we are getting another pup, and within 30 minutes Amanda put both pups on her schedule for 8/13. GAIL DID IT!! SHE MOVES MOUNTAINS!! I am over-the-moon happy! Turns out that after getting her first pup, Amanda went back and got another pup from Gail. Amanda sent me pictures of her two girls --and they are sooo cute (and perfectly groomed, of course.)

BTW - How did you know we are making another trip to Grass Valley? And how is Scout doing? Have you ever thought about getting another one?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, it sounds like everything is just lining up for you! Congrats on getting a poodle savvy groomer!

Since you will have two puppies, you might find it beneficial to look up past threads on how to manage rearing two puppies together. I find it's easier to have two age mates when they are still tiny and homesick. They comfort and play with each other in a way that a human just can't. On the other hand, having two youngsters is more difficult when you get to the stage when you are installing manners and doubling down on training. 

What I do is conduct three coordinated training sessions. I start with one puppy and teach "sit" or some other skill. Once the first puppy has the concept down I put him away, get the other puppy, and teach the same trick. Then, usually later the same day, I take both puppies together and make them take turns doing their trick. This ensures both puppies get the skill set they need and also ensures they are used to obeying even when distracted by their partner in crime.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> Gail's dogs are beautiful and they have the best temperaments. Gail really knows what she is doing in terms of breeding--and she is brutally honest. She will discuss the predispositions of the breed, and she will also tell you every bad thing that can happen. All the other breeders I talked to only told the positive aspects of their dogs. I could not muster any sense of trust in these people.
> 
> I think 10 years ago, I would have picked that smart little apricot puppy--and we almost did pick her. But the more we watched her, and saw how dominant she was, I remembered the YEARS of training I did with my Husky and the full-time dog sitter I had to hire for my German Shepherd b/c they were both so high functioning. I did not want a pint-sized Mensa member....so we picked Zoe. And she is the sweetest little thing. She is a joy and we just love her. She is lying on the couch next to me right now.
> 
> (PS. Gail has the most incredible little red male. He has a spectacular dark auburn coat, the most beautiful face and a loving personality....Don't miss seeing him.)





cowpony said:


> Wow, it sounds like everything is just lining up for you! Congrats on getting a poodle savvy groomer!
> 
> Since you will have two puppies, you might find it beneficial to look up past threads on how to manage rearing two puppies together. I find it's easier to have two age mates when they are still tiny and homesick. They comfort and play with each other in a way that a human just can't. On the other hand, having two youngsters is more difficult when you get to the stage when you are installing manners and doubling down on training.
> 
> What I do is conduct three coordinated training sessions. I start with one puppy and teach "sit" or some other skill. Once the first puppy has the concept down I put him away, get the other puppy, and teach the same trick. Then, usually later the same day, I take both puppies together and make them take turns doing their trick. This ensures both puppies get the skill set they need and also ensures they are used to obeying even when distracted by their partner in crime.


This is such great advice, Cowpony! Thank you for taking the time to detail it! I love the training strategy-- one at a time and then in parallel. I will look again at the forum for advice on raising two at once. (I have looked prior to making the decision to get another one, and many people on the forum have written that it is a bad idea. (They they did not mince words in their opinions.) But I agree with you that two same-age pups are best playmates for each other. Zoe and our new pup will be about 6 weeks apart in age. He will come home at the same age we brought Zoe home (15 weeks). Did you get your two at the same time? If so, are they litter mates?

Zoe is doing incredibly well with training in the house, but she is still fearful of lots of things outdoors. We got her a great jogging stroller (by Dutch Dog) and we are socializing her outdoors several times a day. I'm also working with a homeopathic vet who has helped tremendously in the past. Her fear is gradually getting better!

Having Amanda do the grooming will be such a huge relief! I cannot express how grateful I am to be on her schedule. (Thank you again, Gail) Zoe's hair is so long right now that it takes 2-3 grooming sessions a day to keep the mats under control--and as careful as I am, sometimes I know I hurt her b/c she yelps. But one month from today, we meet Amanda!!

Thanks again for your advice on training.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've raised littermates twice. My current pair is a puppy and a 1 1/2 year old dog. 

Unfortunately, many people can't be bothered to train one dog properly, let alone two. Bringing littermates into such a household is quite likely to end badly. The work of puppy rearing isn't halved by letting them play with each other. It's not even the same amount of work to raise two as to raise one. It's not double the work. Really, it's triple. That's because you need to do everything three times. Work with one dog, work with the other, and then work with them together. Let them play together, but call timeouts when they get too rowdy. Take one on a walk to work on leash manners and build independence. Take the other on a walk to work on leash manners. Walk them together, so they learn not to wrestle while on leash.

Pogo and Snarky were littermates. Young Pogo and Snarky got many hours of play time each week in a stable group of dog friends starting from the day I brought them home. I didn't realize it at the time, but this exposure probably helped them overcome some of the social problems common with littermates. They had several young adult dogs to play with in addition to each other. The senior dog of the crew was very good about nipping conflicts in the bud. Pogo, therefore, grew up with very good social skills around other dogs. Snarky was, well, a snarky little social climber as long as Pogo was there to back him up. However, even Snarky was fine if he met another dog without Pogo along. 

Pogo was the more energetic of the pair. I initially took him to training class by himself. I would come home and make Snarky do the same homework assigned to Pogo. A few months later I took Snarky to the same training class; I also made Pogo repeat the class with my husband handling him. 

Galen was a single puppy I got when Snarky died. In some ways his start was the best possible. He had the mature Pogo to play with him, comfort him, and mentor him. He also, due to everyone working from home due to the pandemic, got to spend a lot of time running over to my neighbor's house to visit with their dogs and grandkids. Unfortunately Pogo died when Galen was six months old. At this point I doubled down on Galen's training to make sure he had plenty to occupy his mind. As a result, he knows more tricks and has slightly better leash manners than either Pogo or Snarky ever did. However, his training progress completely stopped and even regressed a bit when I brought home puppy Ritter. I simply didn't have the time to deal with housebreaking Ritter while also working intensively with Galen. Ritter at five months is finally gaining an attention span, so I'm starting to work on getting him to take turns with Galen in short training sessions.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> This is such great advice, Cowpony! Thank you for taking the time to detail it! I love the training strategy-- one at a time and then in parallel. I will look again at the forum for advice on raising two at once. (I have looked prior to making the decision to get another one, and many people on the forum have written that it is a bad idea. (They they did not mince words in their opinions.) But I agree with you that two same-age pups are best playmates for each other. Zoe and our new pup will be about 6 weeks apart in age. He will come home at the same age we brought Zoe home (15 weeks). Did you get your two at the same time? If so, are they litter mates?
> 
> Zoe is doing incredibly well with training in the house, but she is still fearful of lots of things outdoors. We got her a great jogging stroller (by Dutch Dog) and we are socializing her outdoors several times a day. I'm also working with a homeopathic vet who has helped tremendously in the past. Her fear is gradually getting better!
> 
> ...





Los Gatoan said:


> This is such great advice, Cowpony! Thank you for taking the time to detail it! I love the training strategy-- one at a time and then in parallel. I will look again at the forum for advice on raising two at once. (I have looked prior to making the decision to get another one, and many people on the forum have written that it is a bad idea. (They they did not mince words in their opinions.) But I agree with you that two same-age pups are best playmates for each other. Zoe and our new pup will be about 6 weeks apart in age. He will come home at the same age we brought Zoe home (15 weeks). Did you get your two at the same time? If so, are they litter mates?
> 
> Zoe is doing incredibly well with training in the house, but she is still fearful of lots of things outdoors. We got her a great jogging stroller (by Dutch Dog) and we are socializing her outdoors several times a day. I'm also working with a homeopathic vet who has helped tremendously in the past. Her fear is gradually getting better!
> 
> ...


Hi I’m so glad Gail was able to help you with getting into a good groomer! And I’m super excited for your family to get another puppy for Zoe to have a playmate. My little cream girl Sophia is super smart and is training well. But you were right about her she is sassy! And oh sooo cute! I have to remind myself she is a dog lol. Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

TSoto said:


> Hi I’m so glad Gail was able to help you with getting into a good groomer! And I’m super excited for your family to get another puppy for Zoe to have a playmate. My little cream girl Sophia is super smart and is training well. But you were right about her she is sassy! And oh sooo cute! I have to remind myself she is a dog lol. Can’t wait to see pics!





TSoto said:


> After a lot research and your guys great reviews I called Gail and visited her today. And brought home my new baby! The smart sassy cream/white little girl! she is beyond adorable and Gail was amazing she took 2 hours talkping with us and we saw a few beautiful pupppies but she talked to me! I’m sooo in love with this amazing little girl. The 6 hour drive was so worth it!


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

This is my Sophia


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

GAIL IS THE BEST OF THE BEST... Her name opened doors that I could not pry open on my own. I have so many reasons to be grateful to her!

I am incredibly excited about the new addition to our family. I see this little guy's face in my dreams. My husband is a bit more leery, but he loves Zoe and is so good with her. I know he'll love the new one too. Pictures will be posted this weekend!!


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

TSoto said:


> This is my Sophia


Sophia is the most adorable little girl! She looks like a picture from a professional magazine...I'd say Sophia is 'model material.'


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Thank you so much! and I agree Gail is amazing! she emailed me the family tree and photos of Sophias dad BTW he is a beautiful jet black champion! I have not seen one of Gail Zamora’s puppies that’s not just beautiful. she is an amazing breeder and well respected for sure.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

What a thrill to be able to see the parents! I would never think that Sophia's dad is jet black! Genetics is fascinating, isn't it?


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> What a thrill to be able to see the parents! I would never think that Sophia's dad is jet black! Genetics is fascinating, isn't it?





Los Gatoan said:


> What a thrill to be able to see the parents! I would never think that Sophia's dad is jet black! Genetics is fascinating, isn't it?


yes it’s amazing! so fascinating I love knowing who her parents and grandparents are! This is him all black and Sophia is all white with a bit of darker cream on her ears which Gail said will fade to lighter as well but no black. This is not the peace of mind I would have if not going to a top notch breeder. I’m so glad to have found this forum


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

TSoto said:


> yes it’s amazing! so fascinating I love knowing who her parents and grandparents are! This is him all black and Sophia is all white with a bit of darker cream on her ears which Gail said will fade to lighter as well but no black. This is not the peace of mind I would have if not going to a top notch breeder. I’m so glad to have found this forum


Sophia's father is stunning. It's easy to see where she gets her good looks!  

I, too, am eternally grateful for finding this forum. Baby Scout was the person on this forum who urged me to go see Gail. It was the best advice.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> Sophia's father is stunning. It's easy to see where she gets her good looks!
> 
> I, too, am eternally grateful for finding this forum. Baby Scout was the person on this forum who urged me to go see Gail. It was the best advice.


So cute!!!!! Congrats on your Sophia!!!! We really are so lucky to have all our little babies. I’m glad that we all found Gail!


----------



## EmpressPeach (Dec 18, 2021)

Los Gatoan said:


> Sophia's father is stunning. It's easy to see where she gets her good looks!
> 
> I, too, am eternally grateful for finding this forum. Baby Scout was the person on this forum who urged me to go see Gail. It was the best advice.


May I DM you about your experience? I'm looking into getting a puppy from Gail and have only emailed her, not spoken on the phone yet


----------



## Dumplings (12 mo ago)

Has anyone been able to get in contact with Gail? I've tried calling multiple times and even sent her an email with no luck. Any ideas? Thanks a lot


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dumplings said:


> Has anyone been able to get in contact with Gail? I've tried calling multiple times and even sent her an email with no luck. Any ideas? Thanks a lot


Her website says phone is best. Were you able to leave a voicemail?

It’s possible she’s overwhelmed with inquiries. It’s also possible your initial contact didn’t sound promising to her. Not saying you’d ever do this, but breeders do get a lot of messages that are just: “_Hi. How much do your puppies cost?_” These inquiries are bound to get shuffled past when you’ve got more buyers than you need, complimenting your breeding program and briefly describing why theirs would make an excellent home for a treasured pup.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

I last spoke with her a couple of weeks ago... I hope she’s ok! I would try to send another email for now (she last told me email was preferred but sometimes she has a lot of emails coming through and may miss some).


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Dumplings said:


> Has anyone been able to get in contact with Gail? I've tried calling multiple times and even sent her an email with no luck. Any ideas? Thanks a lot


I haven’t talked to Gail since the fires in her area this summer. But it was by email and she answered me back right away. When I got my baby I emailed her but calling her seemed preferable to her in June. Her dogs are amazing I couldn’t be happier with my little Sophia.


----------



## Dumplings (12 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Her website says phone is best. Were you able to leave a voicemail?
> 
> I was, but left a relatively short voicemail. I'll try again this week! Thanks for the tip.





babyscout said:


> I last spoke with her a couple of weeks ago... I hope she’s ok! I would try to send another email for now (she last told me email was preferred but sometimes she has a lot of emails coming through and may miss some).





TSoto said:


> I haven’t talked to Gail since the fires in her area this summer. But it was by email and she answered me back right away. When I got my baby I emailed her but calling her seemed preferable to her in June. Her dogs are amazing I couldn’t be happier with my little Sophia.


Thanks guys! I'll try to follow up with another email and phone call this week. Hope all goes well


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Dumplings said:


> Thanks guys! I'll try to follow up with another email and phone call this week. Hope all goes well


An update, I just got a hold of Gail! She said email is better now as she sometimes has trouble getting back to calls since she gets so many (which can take a while) and her dogs have real time needs. She also wants to take time to answer questions and talk with people who are interested and not be rushed so ends up missing some calls.

😅 I’m so glad she’s ok! Covid times get me more concerned....

When I first contacted her... it took several tries until I caught her at a good time if this makes you feel any better.


----------



## Dumplings (12 mo ago)

babyscout said:


> An update, I just got a hold of Gail! She said email is better now as she sometimes has trouble getting back to calls since she gets so many (which can take a while) and her dogs have real time needs. She also wants to take time to answer questions and talk with people who are interested and not be rushed so ends up missing some calls.
> 
> 😅 I’m so glad she’s ok! Covid times get me more concerned....
> 
> When I first contacted her... it took several tries until I caught her at a good time if this makes you feel any better.


Thanks for the update! Good to know. I'll try a few times this week


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Dumplings said:


> Thanks guys! I'll try to follow up with another email and phone call this week. Hope all goes well
> [/QUOTE





Dumplings said:


> Thanks for the update! Good to know. I'll try a few times this week


thats great news! Thank you for the update I was a little worried myself 😊


----------

